# How much are you worth... DEAD?



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2007)

http://mingle2.com/cadaver-calculator according to this I'm worth *$3690.00... *


Hmm wonder if I can get it pre-paid... 
...                 %think%


How much are *you* worth? Take the quiz


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4305!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4725!*


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 29, 2007)

*"Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4140!"*


----------



## crushing (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $5175!*


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $5025!*


----------



## bydand (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4790!*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 30, 2007)

sheesh...I'm kinda cheap compared to the rest....but, then, I've always kinda known that.

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3515!


----------



## elder999 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $6655!*


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 30, 2007)

$4440 For me.....


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 30, 2007)

$4775

So, does being healthy make you more or less valuable? I suppose that bodies with some medical issues would be valuable for study.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 30, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4025!* 

If I'd have known I was going to be appraised, I would have taken better care of myself


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3765!*


----------



## elder999 (Jun 30, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I suppose that bodies with some medical issues would be valuable for study.


 
I think that's the premium for mine-in fact, I'm certain of it, since it's already spoken for...(hmmmm, wonder if I can get paid *now*? :lol: )

Though my other answers pretty much indicate my (truthfully) fantastic health and healthy habits.......


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 30, 2007)

I am worth: Congratulations, your dead body is worth $6325!

So they could sell my body to make this, or pay $8000 for a funeral. 

Hmmmmm


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2007)

Now what's really interesting is here are the dynamics of the posters that answer the questions honestly (as _if_ they wouldn't ...  ) and the comparisons of the values our individual bodies bring. Some of us are in the cheap end which _should_ tell us something about our life-styles or something about us that doesn't make us too valuable to science. Whereas others are in the high end of the scale... Hopefully more folks will chime in their individual body worths to make for an interesting study. 
What is that telling us here about the folks who are MA-ists?
Do we need to change something to make us more/less valuable? 
Is being more/less valuable a good/bad thing? 

Am I missing something here? ... get the feeling that I am.  no surprise here


----------



## elder999 (Jun 30, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> . Whereas others are in the high end of the scale...


 

Well, I have an athletic build, but I also have a couple of fairly serious medical conditions-though two have officially been "in remission" for more than 30 years. While I don't smoke, my love of tequila is well known enough, and I answered "one drink a day"-though I will occasionally save up nearly the week's worth for an extra fuzzy Saturday. I'm not sure of the relevance of some of the other questions-it didn't ask about exercise habits, for example.....


----------



## jdinca (Jun 30, 2007)

Oooh boy. $3,180. Guess the "live fast, die young, leave a good looking corpse" mentality really cuts into the value of a dead body...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2007)

My funeral's gonna be cheep.  I'm gonna be chum in the bahammas! 


Wonder if I can get an advance on my spleen?


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3665!  Sounds like I'm in good company! 
*


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 30, 2007)

Only $3926....I thought I'd be worth MUCH more!  I mean, I have definately preserved my Liver very well....


----------



## elder999 (Jun 30, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Only $3926....I thought I'd be worth MUCH more! I mean, I have definately preserved my Liver very well....


 
Probably means that a damaged one is worth more...not like it's for transplant tissue; I think these values are for medical study..or some combination..


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 30, 2007)

$5165 is the value it came up with but that fails to account for the kilogram of platinum coated titanium that replaces my forearm.  I wonder how much that it worth at todays prices .


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Only $3926....I thought I'd be worth MUCH more!  I mean, I have definately preserved my Liver very well....


Don't you mean... pickled? :drinkbeer


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 30, 2007)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4775!*


Well, whatever. How's my wife supposed to cash in on this--is there a drop off and pick up point, like for sandbags at the fire station?

By the way, hard to trust a survey that uses *elephantitis *instead of *elephantiasis*. The former is literally, an _inflammation of an elephant_; the latter a serious human condition.

Anyway, back to my original question, am wondering how my wife can parley this into covering funeral expenses. Should be discounted, too, since there won't be a body in the casket. Hmmm....


----------



## jdinca (Jun 30, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> *Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4775!*
> 
> 
> Well, whatever. How's my wife supposed to cash in on this--is there a drop off and pick up point, like for sandbags at the fire station?
> ...


 

If there's no body, then why have a funeral? I say, spend the money on a wake. It's much more fun for all.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 30, 2007)

jdinca said:


> If there's no body, then why have a funeral? I say, spend the money on a wake. It's much more fun for all.


 And really, why would I care, anyway. 




			
				Sukerkin said:
			
		

> $5165 is the value it came up with but that fails to account for the kilogram of platinum coated titanium that replaces my forearm. I wonder how much that it worth at todays prices


So you may be the new $6mm man? What's that...No one here's heard of that old TV program? Oh well.

Seriously, *Suke*, did I miss the story of your arm, or have you been too modest to tell it (as usual)?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2007)

jdinca said:


> If there's no body, then why have a funeral? I say, spend the money on a wake. It's much more fun for all.


Go read this joke... http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34048&highlight=memorial+stone


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 30, 2007)

Or convert part of your body into a gem...  :idunno:

http://www.lifegem.com/ and http://jewelry.about.com/cs/syntheticdiamonds/a/lifegem_diamond.htm

Below is the process how LifeGem does it.  

http://www.lifegem.com/secondary/LGProcess2006.aspx


----------



## jdinca (Jun 30, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Go read this joke... http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34048&highlight=memorial+stone


 

Awesome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Or convert part of your body into a gem...  :idunno:
> 
> http://www.lifegem.com/ and http://jewelry.about.com/cs/syntheticdiamonds/a/lifegem_diamond.htm
> 
> ...


That... is... something different to be sure. Seems the process can be done even while the person is still alive if all they need is a lock of hair... like a child's first hair-cut. Very neat idea to be sure. Thanks CC


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 1, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> So you may be the new $6mm man? What's that...No one here's heard of that old TV program? Oh well.


 
{jumps up and down waving arms}I've heard of it, in fact I used to watch it religiously .  Isn't it amazing how old TV series intro voice-overs and music stick in your head when other much more important stuff fades away :lol:?



kidswarrior said:


> Seriously, *Suke*, did I miss the story of your arm, or have you been too modest to tell it (as usual)?


 
I'm sure I've precised it somewhere as *Exile* asked me what had happened to me after I'd mentioned it a couple of times.

Briefly, it was an Audi Quattro that did the damage, driven by what was suspected to be a drunk driver trying to overtake me (riding Suzuki GSX-750R) whilst I was overtaking another vehicle on a winding country road.  It was about twenty minutes after the pubs closed, hence the assumption of driver inebriation ... that and the fact that he didn't stop but left me for dead in the road.  The van driver's not stopping I can't explain - I guess he paniced too.

If it wasn't for the fact that someone on a side road saw my headlight cartwheeling through the night and came to investigate then it may well be that I would've been dead {me, dressed in black, sprawled stunned in the middle of the road, no lights other than that of my bike lying some yards beyond me ... :shudders:}.

Likewise, if it wasn't for the fact that I leaned to the left to snap a look over my right shoulder (when I heard this engine roaring behind me) then that too might have spelled a worse outcome.  Because the bike leant too, the car, on it's way through, _only_ snapped the brake lever off and jammed the throttle wide open.  If I hadn't leaned I think he would've simply rear-ended the bike ...  the galling thing is if I'd leant a couple of inches more he might've missed my arm (probably not tho' so I wont torment myself with "what if's").

The impact knocked me into the side of the van I was overtaking and I think that's what initially kept me on the bike.  At this juncture I remember thinking uncharitable thoughts about the Audi's drivers abilities {actual language censored }.  Then I noticed that the bike was drifting to the right and, incredible as it sounds, I had the time to look along the line of the frame because I thought it'd been bent by the impact and that's why the bike wasn't running straight.  Unbeknownst to me, the reason why the bike was going to the right was because the shattered ruin of my right arm was flopped across the petrol tank and I was still pushing on the bars with my left :dunce:.

That fraction of a second that seemed to last for eternity passed and I touched the curb on the far side of the road.  I was more or less parallel to it because it was on a right-hand bend so both wheels hit at about the same time.  The bike kicked up then, catapulting me headfirst into a road-sign (that is still bent and twisted to this day ).  I did the breakdancing and tumbling routine down the road, coming to a halt just in time for my likewise gymnastic bike to clobber me in the head (I think it wanted revenge for my breaking it ) - so yes, I have the dubious distinction of having been runover by my own bike ROFL!

I tried to get up (which shows how good motorbike helmets are at dealing with high level impacts i.e. I wasn't unconscious already) as I woozily realised that lying in the road was not a good place to be.  That's when I found out something was up with my arm as, being right-handed, I pushed off with my right hand only to have my wrist telescope up to my elbow.

There's a blank here as the next thing I recall is being in the hedgerow, hearing my bike still screaming (why do they *always* fall on the clutch?) and having this chap in front of me talking to me.  He'd left my helmet on, which was the right thing to do - he hadn't even lifted my visor as I recall doing that myself as I couldn't make out what he was saying.  That obviously didn't help as all I can recall of our 'conversation' was him saying his wife had gone to call the ambulance and me asking if my bike was alright :lol:.

On that, he went to shut my bike off and get it out of the way.  That's when I did the 'bravest' thing I've ever done (aside from refusing to allow the ambulancemen to cut my leathers off me).  I had the uncomfortable feeling of something thrashing about inside my arm as my muscles went into shock, so I grabbed hold of my wrist, pulled it back out to where it should be and held it there.  That made me a little nauseous but stopped the bone stumps of my wrist and elbow rubbing on each other, which was a most disconcerting sensation.

The doctors were amazed that I hadn't had a major blood vessel open as essentially all that was left of my forearm bones was 'shrapnel', with four splintered 'daggers' above the wrist and below the elbow.  Two out of the three on my case had decided that there was nothing to save and wanted to amputate whereas one had recently read in an American medical journal about using metal plates to join long bones back together again.  Thankfully they decided to go with his 'play' : phew : (oh and to any medical members we have here, could I just say that those curtains they have around the beds in A&E *don't* stop patients hearing you casually discussing whether to lop their arms off or not !).

The thing that amazed me about the whole thing was that once the foggy feeling of a couple of major blows to the head had gone, I was fairly lucid (tho' I don't remember much more than I've laid out above) and I was in no real pain whatsoever.  

That immunity lasted right up until the time I went to the x-ray department.  The first 'shot' was fine as, using my left hand, I'd placed my arm on the plate in the position they wanted, with my palm down.  For the second 'shot' they needed it the other way and the nurse simply came across and turned my hand over, obviously not realising that it wasn't actually connected to my arm in the usual sense anymore ... to keep from screaming I clenched my teeth together so hard that I cracked a couple of molars and clenched my left hand in my hair so hard that I pulled a handfull out of the crown (which is where my bald patch got started ).

The next two hours subjectively lasted about twenty years I think, as that pain level did not subside - a nurse was supposed to come and give me an injection to dull the agony down and she forgot.  By the time someone came to me again, saw the state I was in and prepared the injection, I think I would've confessed to anything in order for them to give me the pain-relief (so it seems that my torture resistence is a paltry two hours, probably much less ).

Crikey! Thats gone on for a lot longer than I intended - sorry for the huge OT excursion chaps :blush:.  I'd best shut up about it now ... tho' it is sort of relevant to the thread as that's how I got my 'extra added value' bits and pieces.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> <snippet>
> Crikey! Thats gone on for a lot longer than I intended - sorry for the huge OT excursion chaps :blush:.  I'd best shut up about it now ...


Nah mate, apologies aren't needed or warranted I reckon. Thank you for sharing that. Hellva story. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm REALLY REALLY GLAD that there are TWO OTHER PEOPLE on this thread who HAVE A HIGHER DOLLAR VALUE THAN ME!!!

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $6275!*


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 1, 2007)

$5305.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I'm REALLY REALLY GLAD that there are TWO OTHER PEOPLE on this thread who HAVE A HIGHER DOLLAR VALUE THAN ME!!!
> 
> *Congratulations, your dead body is worth $6275!*




Being one of those, I have to say I think it was a couple of the questions I answered. I answered yes to something wierd as I have Gilberts Syndrome and with this Liver disorder an extremely large liver. So my answers were good health in general but I did see a nice jump for this answer.  

So, YOu are number three on the list for people to target?


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 1, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> {jumps up and down waving arms}I've heard of it, in fact I used to watch it religiously .  Isn't it amazing how old TV series intro voice-overs and music stick in your head when other much more important stuff fades away :lol:?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...My...God...Mark, I had no idea. I sensed that you had unusual depth of experience and empathy, but hadn't pinned down why. Now I know. I was a medic during a long-ago war that shall go unmentioned, so I've seen a lot of ugliness, including pieces of what were people, search and rescue teams coming back with one stump as the sum total of five men, etc., ad nauseum. But this, with your very lucid memory of it, is pretty unique to my experience. I have a new level of respect, my friend. :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 2, 2007)

My dead body would be worth $5025.00. :uhohh:

Robyn :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3775!


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, Sukerkin, that is one crazy story. I ride a bike myself (ZZR600) and yr experience set my teeth on edge! Urk, when i think of all the near misses... Have you ridden since yr accident?

Oh, and my dead body would be worth $5125, apparently. Though i don't think you can purchase cadavers in Australia like you can in the US... my understanding is that you can only donate yr body to medical research. So i guess i'm worthless after all! ;-)


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 6, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Wow, Sukerkin, that is one crazy story. I ride a bike myself (ZZR600) and yr experience set my teeth on edge! Urk, when i think of all the near misses... Have you ridden since yr accident?
> 
> Oh, and my dead body would be worth $5125, apparently. Though i don't think you can purchase cadavers in Australia like you can in the US... my understanding is that you can only donate yr body to medical research. *So i guess i'm worthless after all! ;-)*


Not to us.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2007)

$5475.. But that's can't be right the last time I saw the wanted poster it was offering much more than that.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Crikey! Thats gone on for a lot longer than I intended - sorry for the huge OT excursion chaps :blush:.  I'd best shut up about it now ... tho' it is sort of relevant to the thread as that's how I got my 'extra added value' bits and pieces.


Dude ... respects.

:bow:



Rich Parsons said:


> Being one of those, I have to say I think it was a couple of the questions I answered. I answered yes to something wierd as I have Gilberts Syndrome and with this Liver disorder an extremely large liver. So my answers were good health in general but I did see a nice jump for this answer.
> 
> So, YOu are number three on the list for people to target?



Yes ... behind you.  I'm counting on your Gorushipness to protect me ... or, at least slow 'em down! 



Xue Sheng said:


> $5475.. But that's can't be right the last time I saw the wanted poster it was offering much more than that.



Yeah, I was promised WAY more. :EG:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Wow, Sukerkin, that is one crazy story. I ride a bike myself (ZZR600) and yr experience set my teeth on edge! Urk, when i think of all the near misses... Have you ridden since yr accident?


 
Aye, bikes are fun and great for getting places swiftly but they are dangerous in the final analysis.  

Of all the bikers I know or have known through my life I'd be hard pressed to recall any who haven't had crashes, severe injuries or 'added value' bits .  

For myself, once I'd got some use of my arm back (which took a couple of years) I did ride again but the experience had lost it's shine - plus, I went around right-hand bends so slowly through fear of falling off onto my bolted together arm that it just wasn't worth enduring the negative sides of biking.



qi-tah said:


> So i guess i'm worthless after all! ;-)


 
I second *KDS*'s comment on this one.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, I was promised WAY more. :EG:


 
This is why I wear Groucho glasses whenever I go out in public.... well this Lisa and Mr Chew


----------



## KempoShaun (Jul 6, 2007)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4565!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> $5475.. But that's can't be right the last time I saw the wanted poster it was offering much more than that.




SHHHH!

That is a different worth. Even if it says "Dead"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Yes ... behind you.  I'm counting on your Gorushipness to protect me ... or, at least slow 'em down!



I have friends who their whole selfdefense plan is to hide behind me or to just out run me.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jul 11, 2007)

*The Cadaver Calculator - Find out How Much your Body is Worth*

So you've bitten the big one and instead of pushing up daisies your loved ones decided it would be best to sell your body to science. This survey will tell you approximately how much money they'd get for it. Cadaver values are primarily based on overall health and the level of interest your corpse holds to the medical research industry. 
MIN $ 


MAX $ 
*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4040!*

Doesn't that make you feel *great?*
If you want to share your score, copy and paste the HTML code below to display it on your own site.
*$4040.00*The Cadaver Calculator - Find out how much your body is worth


----------

